

Why your product doesn’t need to go viral - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.com/2008/06/24/why-your-product-doesnt-need-to-go-viral/
The long tail is all about capturing and owning a niche, not selling a product to every household in America. What your company can learn about long tail marketing.
======
akd
The t-shirt idea is really good -- the website adds a lot of value at low
cost.

